# Tattoo portrait



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice mate.

I can see why you've done the selective colour thing, but it's soooooo old hat now! I think the picture would be better just in black and white.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

here is the full color and mono version


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Love it mate. The selective colour makes it for me, well done.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice pic, Im all for the 1st pic, old hat or not it definately has the most impact.:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah the mono one is definitely the superior image.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

have to say I really like the full colour one! :thumb:


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers guys, yeah i now the selective color is a love or hate thing but i like as does lucy will be taking some more portraits soon


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

1st pic gets my vote

:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

stink said:


> cheers guys, yeah i now the selective color is a love or hate thing but i like as does lucy will be taking some more portraits soon


We love it mate, well done.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

stink said:


> cheers guys, yeah i now the selective color is a love or hate thing but i like as does lucy will be taking some more portraits soon


Yeah, that's what matters most - of the person you took the photo for likes it.

I guess it also like those Venture Photography studios. From a photographers perspective they are terrible but consumers love the "horrible" colours.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love the full colour one myself, her hair being that colour really brings out her skin and draws your eye towards the tattoo without being edited. Great stuff.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Like the selective colour and the full colour. I think the mono gives too much of a dark area in between the shoulders.


----------

